# How to install FreeBSD in mac mini server



## shadow (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello every one,

I have old one BSD 6.2 in mac mini c2d 4 years ago. I want upgrade it and hope can work find.
I try 8.2 64bit and it can't find hd. 8.1 can't bootup. Do anyone have install in least ver. mac mini server? 

Thanks very much.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2011)

http://wiki.freebsd.org/AppleMacbook

You may also want to use the search option, this question has been asked and answered multiple times now.


----------



## shadow (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello,
I trying install but BSD say can't find any HD on it, I use 8.2 amd64 version.


----------



## shadow (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi,
any one know how to let BSD find HDD in Macmini server?


----------

